# Second Monitor is out of focus



## captain ringo (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, I seem to have run into a problem when it comes to installing a second monitor on my computer. Right now I have a Samsung Syncmaster P2350 23inch monitor and works great, no problems at all with it. The graphics card I own (the ATI Radeon HD 5800 series) only has one DVI port and two HDMI ports. So for the second monitor I purchased a Samsung Syncmaster BX2450L, running on an HDMI Cable. When ever it is connected, it turns on fine but when it's on the 1080p setting it doesn't cover the whole screen; there's about a 3 inch black gap between what you can see and the edge of the monitor. Also the screen seems out of focus or slightly pixelated. If I change it to 1680 X 1050, I get rid of the gap but still keep the out of focus look. I have tried using a different monitor to see if it's just this one, so I also purchased an LG E2350V and it does the exact same thing. 

These are my computer specs: 

System: Windows 7 Home Edition
Graphics card: ATI Radeon HD 5800 series
Processor: AMD Athlon II X2 250 Processor 3.00GHZ
Mother Board: MSI 870-G45
RAM: 2 Sticks of 2GB DDR3

I use the computer for gaming and film/photo editing, so the second monitor is needed. 

Thanks for the help and if you need to know anything else please just ask, thanks guys.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Go into CCC for the TV output and check the scaling options. There are adjustments for underscan/overscan. A border around the image is typically underscan. Also verify the resolution that is being used. It should be 1920x1080.


----------



## captain ringo (Nov 28, 2010)

Dogg said:


> Go into CCC for the TV output and check the scaling options. There are adjustments for underscan/overscan. A border around the image is typically underscan. Also verify the resolution that is being used. It should be 1920x1080.


Thanks Dogg, I was able to fix the border problem, it was underscan. But I'm still having the issue with how the screen looks, I am running it at 1920x1080. It looks not as sharp as the other one, like there is not as much color in it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They will both need to be calibrated. And it's not uncommon for two different monitors to not display the same.


----------

